# Union Bindings



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

why are you asking if it's your final choice?

yes those are fine.


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

green is a hot color - good choice.


----------



## saudade101 (Nov 5, 2009)

i did a LOT of research before getting my bindings, and I ended up picking the Union Forces, so yeah, good choice


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

I own a shop and it's what I ride.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I love my unions. I just picked up a pair of Force SLs last week. They are are great choice.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Good Choice :thumbsup: Its the only binding i would have suggested anyways.


----------



## jyjuke (Dec 10, 2008)

I have the green Forces, looks so nasty mounted on my park pickle. haha


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

There are plenty of other options out ther too, but this is a great choice. Buy them and go ride.


----------



## ChubbyGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

Make sure the toe caps fit your boot properly, its the only real problem ive constantly been hearing about Union bindings. Most of the time, people use them incorrectly, but sometimes even if you use it right the strap just doesnt fit the toe of the boot and it keeps on slipping. I had this problem with my datas, and swapped it out with burton toe caps and its been perfect ever since


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Got em...love em...get em..


----------

